# Slow Heart Rate?



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

To make a long, traumatic and money-consuming story short (2 grand later...) Does anyone have any idea for the reasons behind slow heart rate?

Jada has been to Banfield (which I am now currently disliking) to Emergency Hospital #1, to Banfield to Emergency Hospital #2 over the past few days and has a slow heart rate (60bpm).

They seem stumped as to what is causing it - as heart tests come out normal. Any idea?

Background Information: She had 2 major adomidal surgeries and a dental at the same time.. complications from surgery? medicines? 

Any clue?


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Just from my little knowledge, I know low blood pressure can cause a slow heart rate, and some medications can cause low blood pressure. I would think the vets would know the side effects of the medications but maybe try googling the names of everything she's taking and see what info you can find online.


----------



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

Katie said:


> Just from my little knowledge, I know low blood pressure can cause a slow heart rate, and some medications can cause low blood pressure. I would think the vets would know the side effects of the medications but maybe try googling the names of everything she's taking and see what info you can find online.


You would think they would know. She did see a very nice and knowledgeable emergency vet who thinks the slow heart rate was opiate induced from the surgery and pain medications as all other tests were fine. It's been a very scary few days!


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

oh yes, opiate based analgesics can slow heart rates, so can anasethesia (sorry cant spell it)
hopefully it is just that then


----------



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

IWAC said:


> oh yes, opiate based analgesics can slow heart rates, so can anasethesia (sorry cant spell it)
> hopefully it is just that then


Then I wonder why the vet did not think of that. Oh right! He's incompetent! When we took her in because she was vomiting and refusing to eat or nurse her puppies.. he didn't even know what medications she was on.. We were like "Are you serious? It's in her chart."

Never go to Banfield!


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

I live in england so no chance of me going there, and I dont have a dog yet. (HOpe to in about 7 days lol)

the vomitting and refusing to eat or nurse could also just have been from feeling a little groggy after surgery.
Bless, sounds like she's been through it a bit.
Is she doing any better feeding and eating now? You'll have some hard work ahead of you if she isnt feeding the pups at all.
But theyre soooooo cute, I want them all 

hope mummy chi is soon feeling better


----------

